# Fish died with white stuff



## leykis101 (May 10, 2011)

I have a 5 gallon fish tank with sunburst platties and one black fish(not sure what type it is). One of my sunburst platty and the black fish died and they were covered with white stuff. Not sure if its fungus or what? Any one have any ideas?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Maybe columnaris aka black molly disease.


----------



## leykis101 (May 10, 2011)

I dont specifically for black mollys because my sunburst platty was also dead today in the morning with the same thing. Please help I have to more sunburst platty and theyre still alive but I can see like white mold growing on their bodies.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

white fuzz will grow on any dead fish and is just fungus. But white fuzz is bad news on live fish. Do a big water change and start adding salt. Look up velvet, ich, and 'cottonmouth'.


----------

